# '08 dodge 6.7 diesel



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

my emmision engine light finally came on w/5500 miles ...can they fix the problem now, seems like dodge would have a handle on things by now...what can i do to fix it myself , i know it will void the warrany, but any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## el trout (Jan 18, 2008)

nada


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

May just need an update. My '08 had a reoccurring light every other week it seemed until it was reprogrammed. Went almost a year before it came back on. I now have close to 50k and out of warranty with a constant emmision light. Went ahead and uplugged the EGR since the light was already on.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

el trout said:


> my emmision engine light finally came on w/5500 miles ...can they fix the problem now, seems like dodge would have a handle on things by now...what can i do to fix it myself , i know it will void the warrany, but any suggestions will be appreciated


 When did Dodge start honoring their warranty again?


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have you checked for codes? Is it dpf, or a egr code? If dpf just do a simple smarty/dpf delete and get rid of the dang thing, and if anything happens you can put the dpf back on and load your stock tune back on, if you aren't worried about voiding your warranty at all go for a full turbo back exhaust and egr delete then you won't have any more emission bs to worry about.


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Have you checked for codes? Is it dpf, or a egr code? If dpf just do a simple smarty/dpf delete and get rid of the dang thing, and if anything happens you can put the dpf back on and load your stock tune back on, if you aren't worried about voiding your warranty at all go for a full turbo back exhaust and egr delete then you won't have any more emission bs to worry about.


And get about 4 to 5 mpg more. :cheers:


----------



## 41082 (Dec 19, 2008)

*the infamous 6.7*

I'm also an owner of the 2008 6.7 and the problems your expierencing could just be the begining. my 6.7 started off with the check engine light repeatedly coming on with only less than 5000 miles. The dealership seem to finnaly get it fixed. At 22000 miles I pulled into a store cut the engine off, when i came back out 2 minutes later the truck would turn over but would not start. While waiting on tow service an hour later i decided to see if it would start and it did. So I drove it in myself had it looked at. Sure enough the EGR system was all kinds of screwed up. I don't have the paper work of what all they fixed but it was certainly to much. Got it out of the shop on thursday was driving to denver the following day and as im driving into denver my check engine light comes on again. So i go to the dealership in denver, sit in a hotel for 5 days while they basically redo everything that was just replaced. Ok so the following week im headed back to houston and guess what happens. Yep check engine light again, but this time there was something very wrong with the power. Diagnosis was the EGR and whole list of other things including the turbo. Got it out of the shop and 2000 miles later no check engine light. However the truck seems to have less power than before.

3 trips in 15 days to the dealer for a epidemic thats accuring with many 6.7 owners. Enough is enough Ive got an attorney that has handled 100's of this cases. From what he has told me 2008 6.7 are the worse. What is chrysler going to do? well according to the attorney prior to there bankruptcy it was a guarantee buyback. Now there offering a money incentive 2500.00 to around 5000.00 for what i guess extended warranty. they can keep there money because hell its probaly mine and your tax dollars to begin with. What are you going to do? Nothing just keep on trucking and hopefully get to the finish line. Good Luck.


----------



## livin4fishin (Aug 13, 2005)

Do yourself a favor and get the kit to do away with the DPF. I think it cost around $1500 to do it, but you should pick up 2-4 mpg. Just make sure you reinstall the DPF before you get it inspected. Whenever my 5.9starts giving me trouble I will buy a 6.7 and soon after the DPF will "fall off".


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 2008 6.7l and the only light i get is the tire pressure sensor and it comes on and off. Other then that it runs like a champ and its bone stock. i get 18-20 mpg on the high way also with 35" BFG all terrains.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> I have a 2008 6.7l and the only light i get is the tire pressure sensor and it comes on and off. Other then that it runs like a champ and its bone stock. i get 18-20 mpg on the high way also with 35" BFG all terrains.


im with this guy-- '08 w/ 6.7l long bed...i just hit 17,000 at 1 year since i drove it off the lot. no problems at all other than the **** tire sensor going crazy when the temperatures change.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

2007 model with no problems. Love the power, pulls the boat like its not even back there.


----------



## dustin hall (Sep 4, 2009)

'08 with over 70K miles (many with a boat/trailer). Only had one check engine light after about 10K, took it in and had the computer updated and all of the tire pressure sensors replaced (had the intermittent low tire light). Nothing but oil and fuel filter changes since!


----------



## CR24ROBALO (Sep 3, 2009)

*2008 Dodge*

I have a 2008 6.7 with all the problems. I've had multiple updates, 2 EGR's, cleaned the DPF, replaced the DPF, cleaned the turbo, and now a new turbo. The emissions systems on these vehicles are junk. When I get closer to to the end of the emmisions warranty(100,000 miles) the EGR and DPF are gone!!!! I drive this truck hard and put about 5000k a month on it.
Looking at an H&S delete with an XRT programmer.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> When did Dodge start honoring their warranty again?


They never stopped, even through the bankruptcy and merger proceedings.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

H&S Delete with the XRT is what I run...Voided the warranty with hardly any miles on it...Never had a problem, had had to have a tow, never had to wait for a new vehicle to get fixed, never had to deal with Chrysler again...The emissions stuff is trash...Delete, rip it off, or delete it...Your engine will last longer, run better, and get better mileage...This was a no brainer for me...


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> H&S Delete with the XRT is what I run...Voided the warranty with hardly any miles on it...Never had a problem, had had to have a tow, never had to wait for a new vehicle to get fixed, never had to deal with Chrysler again...The emissions stuff is trash...Delete, rip it off, or delete it...Your engine will last longer, run better, and get better mileage...This was a no brainer for me...


 I cant wait to graduate school so i can do that. what all do you have on your truck as far as performance modules?


----------



## livin4fishin (Aug 13, 2005)

Everyone just remember if you get caught with the dpf delete or egr delete you could be looking at a hefty fine. I am not preaching just warning. If my 5.9 had all of that junk on it it would have "fell off" too.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

the only you will get 20 mpg on these trucks is to be hooked to a tow truck......lol


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Guys, I have a 6.7 that is a real pile and has been a loser for me and has given me a long long walk out due to the emissions system. On Turbo Diesel Register right now there is a Houston attorney filing for a recall on the 6.7 equipted trucks, go the 6.7 section and read all of the problems the engine is producing all over the USA, good peeps like us who paid for a good truck got a lemon, I am calling the lawyer in the morning and hoping for some cash to pay me for the turkey i got for a truck!! I wish I had know before I bought mine it was so undeppendabe, I have a 6 speed 07 model and its had all of the beofre mentioned replacments and downtime plus more!!!


----------

